# Symbolischer Link auf Netzwerkfreigabe/-Pfad



## thosch (26. Dezember 2006)

Moin, Moin,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit einfachen (Bord-)Mitteln einen symbolischen Link in Windows zu erzeugen, wobei das Ziel im Netzwerk auf einem anderen Rechner sich befindet?

Junction von SysInternals funktioniert nicht für meine Zwecke.

Mfg
Thorben Scheibe


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (26. Dezember 2006)

Was hältst du von der Netzlaufwerk-Funktion?

Oder versteh ich deine Frage falsch?


----------



## thosch (26. Dezember 2006)

Moin, Moin,
wäre ja viel zu einfach 

ich formuliere mal ein bisschen genauer:
Ich möchte eine Netzwerkfreigabe so in mein Windows (XP) System einbinden, daß diese nicht als Laufwerk, sondern die Freigabe als Verzeichnis erscheint.

Aber danke für die Anwort

Mfg
Thorben Scheibe


----------



## gorim (27. Dezember 2006)

Eine neue Verknüpfung erstellen und als Ziel \\server\share eigeben. Ist das was du möchtest?

bis dann
gorim


----------



## thosch (27. Dezember 2006)

Ist auch nicht das richtige, da dieses kein vereichnis ist, sondern in der eingabeaufforderung nur eine verknüpfung (.lnk) erzeugt wird.

Aber die Richtung ist richtig, ich benötige einen Weg, bei dem dieses auch unter der Eingabeaufforderung möglich ist.

Benötige ich, um Programmen per Parameter die zu ladende Datei mitzuteilen.

Mfg
Thorben Scheibe


----------



## gorim (28. Dezember 2006)

Kann man nicht den kompletten Pfad \\server\share\datei als Parameter übergeben?

bis dann
gorim


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (28. Dezember 2006)

Hm. Mal davon abgesehen, kannst du das auch mit einem Netzlaufwerk machen. Dann hast du direkten zugriff auf die Dateien.

Und wenn du ein Ordner möchtest, dann kannst du wie eben schon beschrieben über ähnliches wie //192.168.X.X/Freigegebener_Ordner darauf zugreifen. IP-Adresse natürlich auf deine abstimmen.

Denn in der Netzwerkumgebung wird diese ja auch als Ordner angezeigt.


----------



## thosch (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin, Moin,
so langsam nähern wir uns 

Und da ist das Problem, daß dieses nicht bei den Programmen funktioniert:
z.B. Quicken:
QW.EXE T:\Datei.QDF funktioniert
QW.EXE \\Server\Freigabe\Datei.QDF funktioniert nicht (leeres Fenster wird angezeigt)

Ich möchte einfach den Programmen die benötigten Dateien so unterjubeln, daß sie denken, die wäre auf der lokalen Festplatte, dabei befinden sich die Dateien auf einem anderen Rechner.

Mfg
Thorben Scheibe


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (28. Dezember 2006)

Genau. Dann würde ich es wirklich mit einem Netzlaufwerk machen.

Verdingest es einfach, dann hast du zum Beispiel z als netzlaufwerk und kannst da folgendermaßen drauf zugreifen.

QW.EXE Z:/Datei.QDF


----------



## thosch (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin, moin,
ist mir schon klar, daß ich daß über Netzlaufwerke machen kann, ich dachte nur, man könnte es auch ein bisschen komplizierter machen 

Nein, der Grund dafür ist einfach: manche Programme weigern sich, Daten über Netzlaufwerke anzunehmen, also möchte ich denen vorgaukeln, daß die Daten auf der lokalen Festplatte liegen.
Die Daten sollen aber auf dem Server liegen, damit diese in die Datensicherung einbezogen werden können.

BTW: Für Quicken ist mir folgendes gelungen: Einfach eine Verknüpfung mit der .QDF Datei auf dem Server anlegen, und diese aufrufen.

Mfg
Thorben Scheibe


----------

